# I'm drawing bettas once again!



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

READ THIS BEFORE MAKING A REQUEST!

The title says it all.:-D A few things to mention however:

1. The picture can NOT be blurry, sorry but if it is not clear i wont be able to make your fish look awesome!

2. Yes the picture can be an action pose! ( please note there ARE some that i cannot do)

3. I can put your username and/or your betta's name on the drawing.

4. Due to such a busy schedule with school and all PLEASE be patient with me!

One word you may want to know! (For those of you who don't know already)

Tablet: A device you hook up to your computer and whatever you draw on your tablet appears on your computer screen. I use the Bamboo Pen and Touch with Corel Painter Essentials 4.

And last but not least the order form! Why a form? Because i can make one thats why! (lol sorry im making this so long and complicated)

Pic of betta: ( one at a time please)

cartoonish (I say ISH because it wont look *exactly* like a cartoon) or realistic?

Hand drawn version or tablet version?

And that's it!!!!!! :-D Thank you ppl!


----------



## bamsuddenimpact (Jan 25, 2011)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5443632678/
realistic i think... it was so hard to choose which fish i wanted done first
i love my tablet, but i think i want hand drawn


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Please?








Cartoonish
Tablet

If you need an easier picture I'll be happy to give you one.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok i will work on those as soon as i can and Nutt007 cute pic, but a tad too blurry, would you give me a clearer picture please? Thank you so much!


----------



## Nutt007 (Sep 22, 2009)

Maryrox247 said:


> ok i will work on those as soon as i can and Nutt007 cute pic, but a tad too blurry, would you give me a clearer picture please? Thank you so much!


Alright! 
Here, a picture that isn't too jittery.


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

ok looks good!


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Is my avatar too small for you to work from? 

And I don't really mind either way if it's traditional or digital, cartoony or realistic, just however you feel like doing it is cool. c:


----------



## briser (Feb 7, 2011)

Lorenzo is his name.








Realistic and Hand drawn please!!
Thanks so much!

Ps: he has large pectoral fins but they are hard to see as they are clear!!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Your avatar is just fine FuulieQ!  I 'll get to work on it as soon as i can!


----------



## Maryrox247 (Aug 10, 2009)

Wow...beautiful betta briser! No problem!

Ok everyone that is all the requests i will take for now, if i take anymore i just wont be able to keep up.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Awesome, thanks! I don't have any art of Robert right now, I haven't even drawn him myself yet!


----------

